
Inncubator (Hacker Home) Invitation Open - ddimon
http://www.inncubator.net
======
ddimon
Hey we are in Palo Alto, and have hosted and currently live with many Y
combinator startups and engineers. We all live together in this awesome
community near Stanford and University Ave. We want to invite more like minded
people!

